# 98 Pathfinder 3.3 Stalling at idle and sputtering badly durring acceleration



## pt2614 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello,
Here is my situation:
Last summer I did a tune up at about 198,000 miles. Replaced timing belt, plugs, wires, belts, distributor cap all because I had a leak by the water pump which turned out to be the by-pass hose, I discovered this after I replaced the water pump twice.

I have been driving the truck ever since then with no issues, even though I have basically not had the MAS Flow sensor tube plugged into the intake because it was cracked. Regardless the truck has ran great. 16 miles per gallon in the city and 18 on the highway.

Recently, the truck hesitated when at a stop sign and stalled. It has gotten worse to the point where the truck when running down the higway, will hesitate and the RPM's will drop to 0 then go back up. I replaced the fuel filter, which looks like it was the original one. 

I have a knock sensor error and two O2 Sensor errors. All of them are related to low fuel pressure.

If I press hard on the gas pedal the truck hesitates and stutters tremendously. The truck will run fine at idle then occassionally just drop off. I don't think it is timing related because there is no consistency. If the belt skipped a tooth, timing was off, or if it were the MAS Flow sensor wouldn't the engine run poorly all the time? 

Before I drop the $150, does this sound like a fuel pump issue?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

Check your electrical system..... an intermittent power issue can cause your symptoms.


----------



## pt2614 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.
I tested the fuel pressure and it is a steady 34 PSI.
I did another tune up so I would not leave anything by chance. Replacing the autolite platnum spark plugs for NGK plugs.
I fixed the elbow by the MAS Flow sensor and sprayed carb cleaner in the throttle body, PCV valve and the 2 vaccum hoses that plug into the air intake. I did not have any vacuum coming from the crank case. I will take a look at this issue also. I recall there being a wire brush inserted in the tube above the water pump that might be plugged. I imagine if I pull the tube from valve cover I should have vacuum.

I also replaced a section of the exhaust pipe that had a hole that comes directly off the exhaust manifold on the left side that also has an O2 sensor on it.
I also checked the EGR valve and I could feel it comming down after reving up the engine.
I have since checked all electrical connections and tested the Throttle Position Sensor. The TPS does not gradually rise in ohmic value when the accelerator is opened gradually. I am going to replace this next.

I took it to a local mechanic that I trust and he would not do any work on it because he felt it is a hit or miss and did not want to keep sticking me for $500 and not have a fix. He recommended taking it to a dealer, which would be fine if there were one that is close, but there is not. He felt it was most likely the distributer.


----------



## pt2614 (Mar 5, 2008)

Distributor. The problem was the distributor. ball bearings and shavings fell out as I took it out. 
All is well now.


----------



## pt2614 (Mar 5, 2008)

Well truck ran great for a few weeks. Yesterday while going about 30 MPH the truck died for no apparent reason. I was able to get it to restart and I drove it 3 more times with no issues. But this morning on my way to work it died again while going about 50 MPH. This time I was not able to get it restarted. Any suggestions. I rented a tester and will get the codes during lunch, if there are any.

Do you suppose it is a bad camshaft sensor in a new distributor?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's possible, especially if it was an aftermarket unit. Genuine Nissan remans typically hold up a lot better.


----------



## pt2614 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the reply smj. From what I learned from reading your posts, you always highly recommend NGK or genuine Nissan. I bought it from 1AAuto. It was $170, which is about $100 less. I called them and they are sending out a replacement and also a return shipping label for the bad one.

I hooked up an OBDII and I got these codes:
1320 IGN Signal Primary.
0325 knock sensor
0120 TPS 
1447 EVAP Purge.

I am pretty sure the knock sensor and the TPS error are earlier errors prior to replacing the distributor. I did put in a new TPS and set it up with an Ohm meter and feeler gauge just like the technical spec required. As I said the truck ran great for about 2-3 weeks and now just quit and won't start. I guess I will just wait for the new distributor. I will read up on this EVAP error while I wait.


----------



## pt2614 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, it was the distriblutor.. 1AAuto replaced it with no questions asked and I put the new one in, adjusted the timing, and recalibrated the TPS. Everything is good. Hopefully this one will last longer than 2 weeks.


----------

